# moving from class friends to real friends



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok, so there's this girl in one of my classes who I really get along with and who I have a lot in common with. Today, we ventured out to a museum type setting for a paper we have to do in class. We carpooled and talked a lot and shared a lot. I really think that we could be more than just classmates, becoming real life friends. How do you make that transition? I mean, obviously, the most obvious solution would be to hang out together outside of school, but I just don't know how to do that. And I'd invite her to a party, but there are none coming up before the end of the semester. I really like her and she's a cool girl, so any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Rubisco (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm going to keep an eye on this thread because I have the same problems. I have folks I talk to in class and get along with, but outside of class I'm alone most of the time.


----------



## ShamefulMetaphors (Sep 7, 2010)

I've been where you are plenty of times. Most often I just accept the classmate friend status and take what I can from that. It's weird, I can make real friends from work and other situations, but it's almost impossible to bridge that gap with school. But Orch, it sounds like you guys are really hitting it off. Any other event you could invite her to? Group of friends going to the movies?


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, I'm planning on having a winter holiday party come december, but I dunno what to do with her after that. I mean, that'll be after the end of the semester, so our class will be over. I mean, maybe I could invite her to Spanish Club? But what if she can't come? I wish my friends did more stuff together


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

That is a very daunting task for me D=


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, you mentioned sharing a lot...what did she share? Similar interests? Even something tiny like loving dogs in some hypothetical situation. If you both have one, ask her where she takes hers for exercise. Just as an example.


----------



## jane90 (Dec 22, 2009)

Ask her if she wants to get food! Something I found is a great way to start a friendship in college. A lot of my friends at school are from my classes and we started hanging out by getting lunch or dinner after class. Or if we are studying together and just naturally start to talk about other things. The most important thing is to relax. Maybe just be honest and tell her you don't have a lot of friends at school and you would like to hang out sometime. If she is nice, and you go about it the right way, she will introduce you to her friends.

You could ask her if she enjoyed the museum if she would like to go again sometime... IDK just some ideas. good luck! I think you should just relax and sit next to her in class and stuff


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

I think I should just take the leap and ask her if she wants to hang out sometime. Or maybe if she wants to be study buddies!  I think I can do this.... I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...


----------

